
Morton-order Matrices Deserve Compilers’ Support (1999) [pdf] - fanf2
https://www.cs.indiana.edu/pub/techreports/TR533.pdf
======
iamed2
I can't imagine a language more suited for implementing this than Julia.
Custom N-d array types are easy to create and are composable with the rest of
the linear algebra ecosystem. Multiple index and index iteration strategies
are supported. It's easy to implement optimized code for common operations,
falling back to reasonably-efficient generic implementations. There are strong
metaprogramming facilities in case custom unrolling behaviour is necessary at
compile time.

If someone was interested in exploring an implementation I would strongly
suggest giving Julia a try.

